# Chlorine in the water?



## angelicgiggle (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new betta fish owner and I don't really know much about them. I put the chlorine neutralizing thingy in the water and let it sit for the time it said on the package but the water smells strongly of chlorine. Is this normal? If, not how can I fix it? My betta's name is Drizzle and I just got him today as a Valentine's Day present. Please help me.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new betta! and welcome c:
I wouldn't use it if it smells like that....
Can you go out now to get some new conditioner?
I good brand is Prime. I really like Nutrafin Aqua Plus too.
Is he in the water he came with?
Because I'd just leave him in that till you can get new conditioner until later.

I'm sure the rest of the members here will give you a run down too.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

What water conditioner are you using?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I don't know of any conditioner that makes the water smell like chlorine. Prime will make it smell like rotten eggs but only for a few seconds.


----------



## angelicgiggle (Feb 15, 2010)

its tetra aqua aqua safe and its like a gel type thing


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i use that brand and it smells fine


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

The stuff my dad has to lower the amount of ammonia in his tank smells like a mixture of rotten eggs and chlorine. Other than that, I have never used a water conditioner that makes the water smell weird.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you mean AmQuel, Noko? It does have a very strong smell, lol. I'm using it as a water conditioner. I accidentally spilled some on the carpet last time and my room smelled of it for days! I don't mind the smell, though.

I use NovAqua, and I have no complaints.


----------



## angelicgiggle (Feb 15, 2010)

Jayy said:


> i use that brand and it smells fine


am i doing something wrong? i fill the bowl and put 7 drops in it because its a 1 gallon bowl (thats what the directions say) and i let it sit until it gets to be room temp.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

angelicgiggle said:


> am i doing something wrong? i fill the bowl and put 7 drops in it because its a 1 gallon bowl (thats what the directions say) and i let it sit until it gets to be room temp.



hmm odd because I use that stuff and had no problems with it. I know the directions say 10ml is for 10 gallons so a one gallon will require 1ml of that stuff.

The back also says the bars on the side are 10ml so in between the bars is 5ml. which means for starting out the liquid should be right under the first bar for a 1 gallon. Now if it smells like chlorine maybe its the tank or the stuff inside it, did you wash the tank before filling it up just to remove dust and such? does your house run on hard water? I'm asking to try and help someone who may have an answer to help as well with the info you provide.


----------



## angelicgiggle (Feb 15, 2010)

reaperss06 said:


> hmm odd because I use that stuff and had no problems with it. I know the directions say 10ml is for 10 gallons so a one gallon will require 1ml of that stuff.
> 
> The back also says the bars on the side are 10ml so in between the bars is 5ml. which means for starting out the liquid should be right under the first bar for a 1 gallon. Now if it smells like chlorine maybe its the tank or the stuff inside it, did you wash the tank before filling it up just to remove dust and such? does your house run on hard water? I'm asking to try and help someone who may have an answer to help as well with the info you provide.




I did wash it out and I dont know if its hard water...Im a college student and thats where my Drizzle is.


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm do you have roommates at all, sometimes they can be difficult and will do annoying or stupid things.


I do have to say for me the water is softened by a water softener which seemed to make my fish happy. I also put in the tetra aqua to make it livable. I honestly cant understand why it would smell like chlorine unless it has something to do with the water and/or something you put in the water, such as a plant, gravel, etc


----------

